# Natuurwinkel niet Belgisch?



## eno2

Hallo,

Verbazing:

Natuurwinkel  is niet te vinden in DVD, een woord dat ik altijd gebruik en natuurwinkels bezoek ik al 30 jaar. Het is blijkbaar reformzaak, ook reformhuis (woorden die ik wel kende maar nooit zou gebruiken) en dat vertaalt als 'tienda naturista', zoals een natuurwinkel ook passend in het Spaans heet, letterlijk een natuurwinkel.  Onder reformwinkel en reformhuis reikt DVD mij het zogenaamd Belgische "dieetwinkel"aan. Nee, dankjewel, doe mij maar liever natuurwinkel…Als natuurwinkel  geen Belgisch Nederlands is, wat zeggen de Vlamingen dan?


----------



## Peterdg

Tja, daarvoor moet je eerst weten wat je bedoelt met een "natuurwinkel". "Bio-winkel" ?


----------



## eno2

Ik weet niet meer wat ik bedoel of durf (te) bedoelen met natuurwinkel. Ik val uit de lucht. Hetzelfde wat de Spanjaarden bedoelen met tienda naturista.
Bio-winkel geeft ook geen DVD resultaat (ook niet als Biowinkel), dus zo kunnen we ook niet praten.
Het kan natuurlijk dat jij bio-winkel zegt. Ik niet dus. Maar ik zou het woord in de mond kunnen nemen. Reformzaak, reformwinkel, reformhuis: niet.


----------



## Peterdg

"reform"-iets zou ik ook nooit in de mond nemen. Ik denk dat "reform-" een typisch Nederlands begrip is. Ik begrijp het wel (enfin, denk ik toch, hoewel ik ook niet precies weet wat de lading precies dekt).

Ik zeg "bio-winkel" voor een winkel waar ze enkel bio-producten verkopen, dus producten die op biologische wijze, zonder pesticiden, insecticiden, chemische meststoffen, antibiotica, GGO"s  en andere ongein worden geteeld.

PS. Het feit dat het niet in de DVD staat, betekent niets behalve dat het niet in de DVD staat. De bio-winkels van de Colruyt groep heten bv. Bio-Planet. Staat ook niet in DVD, maar ze bestaan wel degelijk.


----------



## eno2

Ja reform is een raar woord bovendien.



> beweging tot rationele regeling van kleding en voeding, zoals die op het eind van de negentiende eeuw ontstond vergelijk reformartikel, reformbeweging


 DVD

Reformartikel zou dan hedendaags een bioartikel moeten zijn. Maar nee, in Nederland is het allemaal reform (gebleven) dat de klok slaat:


> artikel behorend tot de reformvoeding= reformproduct


DVD

Allee vooruit, DVD betekent dus niets, ik zal dus beter mijn abo opzeggen, maar wacht; in gevallen van twijfel is het toch de eerste plaats die ik bezoek en daarna pas Google, die zeker nog minder betrouwbaar is want wemelt van de fouten, en DVD tenminste niet.
Waarom zou Bio-planet in DVD moeten staan, dat is de naam van een privé onderneming.
Het is wel zo dat natuurwinkels enkel bio verkopen inderdaad, alle producten met certificaat en gecontroleerd.
Ik schat/gok dat de meeste  Vlamingen 'natuurwinkel' kennen en gebruiken.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Allee vooruit, DVD betekent dus niets


Inderdaad. Het Nederlands is heel vrij in het maken van samenstellingen. Het is gewoon onmogelijk alle mogelijke samenstellingen op te nemen, zeker niet als het recente ontwikkelingen zijn.

Om het even te illustreren: Walter van den Broeck, een Vlaamse auteur(van o.a. "Groenten uit Balen") vertelde eens volgende anecdote: hij wou een bepaald woord gebruiken (ik weet niet meer welk woord) en ging op zoek in allerlei bronnen om na te gaan of dat woord wel algemeen gekend was. Uiteindelijk vond hij het woord (ik  herinner mij ook niet in welk naslagwerk) en hij was erg gelukkig dat het een gekend woord was. Tot hij de bron bekeek: de bron was "Walter van den Broeck". Hij had het woord blijkbaar al in een ander werk gebruikt en het was in het naslagwerk verzeild geraakt.


----------



## eno2

Ja, maar die 'reformdinges' zijn ook samenstellingen....geconsacreeerde, boven de grens, en opgenomen, maar zullen nooit aanslaan in Vlaanderen denk ik.  
Bibibiben had een naam voor de talrijke voor de hand liggende samenstellingen die te talrijk zijn om opgenomen te worden, maar ik ben die term kwijt. 

In het Engels vertaalt 'reformwinkel' als 
health food shop , wholefood shop, health food store, wholefood store

Frans: ????  Geen resultaat voor 'reformwinkel'. Misschien 'boutique écologique'?


----------



## eno2

De Fransen bevestigen me 'boutique bio' en 'magasin bio', een beetje afhankelijk van de grootte.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Biologische winkel - Wikipedia

_Reformwinkel_ is in België inderdaad nooit aangeslagen. _Natuurwinkel_ klinkt mij eerlijk gezegd wat verouderd in de oren. _Biologische winkel/voedingszaak/supermarkt_ is de hedendaagse term, in België en als ik het goed heb ook in Nederland.


----------

